# spongy floor in ace roma/swift motorhome



## robbielouis

spongy floor in ace roma/swift motorhome.
Hi folks, I wonder if you can help, we have a 2007 Ace Roma motorhome which we bought 18 months old with 80 miles on the clock, we haven't kept the warranty as it was probably already invalid.
recently we noticed the floor in the middle just behind the driver and passenger seat spongy, our local agent says the problems is serious and will cost £2000 to replace, swift have not been any help as there was no warranty, any advice as to what we should do next?
the van is similar layout to the sundance and i understand many vans of this time have a suimilar problem, thank you.


----------



## havingfun

*spongy floor in ace roma*

hi,

we have got an area of spongyness just in front of wardrobe, talking to a couple in spain with same van,hobby, they had used a delamation kit off ebay £25 ,weve just sent for one,bernard has watched a couple of vidios,and seems to think it is quite a straightforward job. mind you, he is very clever in things like that, but will post after he does the job.

you do the entire job from inside the van,not the commercial job of drilling from underneath.

mags


----------



## orleander

Hi,

I had this problem in an Auto-sleeper.

Whilst most repairs are attempted from inside the van I was reluctant to ruin the flooring which was in excellent condition.

I eventually decided to tackle the job from underneath.

I purchased the gun and solution and just drove the camper up on to ramps which gave enough clearance to lie on my back underneath the camper.

I drilled the holes as per instructions and simply injected the solution with the special gun supplied.

The solution is thicker than what would be used if tackling the job from above.

After leaving for 24 hours the floor was solid as a rock and I was pleased the interior floor was not compromised.

I still have the special gun available if anyone would like to attempt a similar repair.

Bob

PS

Forgot to say gun and solution was approx £100


----------



## airstream

*Delamination?*

Hi,
If your van is suffering from "Swift floor rot" - common in 2005 to 2008 build - check by first looking to see if the underfloor is covered with a black pvc membrane

If yes prod around the outer areas of the floor where it meets the side skirts and look for water bubbles

If your underfloor is soggy then you will need to have the pvc film removed as this is what causes the problem and the ply skin and insulation replaced

Swift have done this both in and out of the warranty period to 100's of affected models free of charge -mine included-

You will need to push and push Swift customer services and will need a full report from a/your dealer

Its a known design/manufacturing fault and admitted as this in writing by Swift on SwiftTalk forum

Loads of cases to quote on MHF SwiftTalk and OAL

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## WhiskyRoller

My Dad has just picked his Bessecar up from the Swift workshop (near Yorshire, I think). His is a 2006, which he bought from new, with a very similar problem, in a similar place, behind the drivers seat area. He said that even though his warrenty was out, Swift footed the bill, as this was a well known problem. He was told, that apparently Swift used a certain technic and product, only for several year of production. Until they found there was this problem. They no long do it this way. My Dad was also told that they are not doing a recall, but only dealing with the problem, as and when people come forward.


----------



## raynipper

Sorry but nothing to do with the Swift problems.

We bought an older RV that had been parked up in a field for years. Everything had suffered including the floor due to many leaks in the roof.

The chipboard floor had 'blown' and it was only the carpet that stopped us from falling through.
We removed the old carpet and saw the floor had virtually disintegrated. I then cut and laid a new floor of half inch marine ply throughout the walking area. Had to lift all the hinges of the lower cupboards but after re carpeting it looked and felt like new again.

It was some years ago but the cost was minimal for the floor just the carpet fitting was the expense.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

If you get no joy from Swift get one of >these< available from most builders merchants and do it yourself outlets, a couple of the aerosol grab foam tins that screw on, and a tin of foam cleaner.

Drill some 3/8 holes in the area affected squirt the foam in the floor cavity (providing there is one) lay a sheet of plastic or polythene over the area to stop the foam sticking to a heavy object placed over the area being strengthened to stop the foam pushing a bump in the floor.

After a few hours the foam will have cured and set and the floor will become solid, any further soft parts repeat the process.

Replace any floor coverings after cleaning the area with a scraper. Remember to clean the gun straight away by screwing the foam cleaner on and squirting it through to remove the foam in the gun

All done for less than £50.00

Works well I have done it :wink: .


----------



## jonse

*damp floor*

Not on a Hymer surely


----------



## rayrecrok

*Re: damp floor*



jonse said:


> Not on a Hymer surely


 :lol: :lol: :lol: absolutely not..

ray.


----------



## john1215

Hi,

This is not just a swift problem. I have a 2004 Lunar Caravan that has a soft floor in the kitchen dinette area. The dealer informed me that the cause of this (delamination) is that during the manufacture of the flooring sections an air bubble forms in the filling between the upper and lower plywood layers. Over time and use the bubble gets larger and larger. He went on to describe the exact same procedure as others have described to fix the problem.

Apologies for mentioning caravans on a motorhome forum but it is all relevant.

John


----------



## havingfun

*spongy floor in ace roma*

hi,

just a quick followup, bernard has done the floor, drilled a grid pattern of holes, squirted with a filler, until hole was full, put in wooden peg,and when dry cut level, great job,floor no longer bounces, bought off ebay 30quid, and the company had a vidio of how to do it.

mags


----------

